# hinding hindi kita malilimutan hanggang sa huling hibla ng aking buhay



## pakkadkeaw

Hi everybody
Im a new tagalog's learner.I know a little bit tagalog's word.could you please help me translate this meassage to english? "hinding hindi kita malilimutan hanggang sa huling hibla ng aking buhay, ikaw lamang ang aking pakakamahalin, aalagaan kong mabuti ang pag-ibig mo sa akin at hindi ko ito sasayangin. mahal na mahal kita"

Thank you very much


----------



## dana Haleana

pakkadkeaw said:


> Hi everybody
> Im a new tagalog's learner.I know a little bit tagalog's word.could you please help me translate this meassage to english? "hinding hindi kita malilimutan hanggang sa huling hibla ng aking buhay, ikaw lamang ang aking pakakamahalin, aalagaan kong mabuti ang pag-ibig mo sa akin at hindi ko ito sasayangin. mahal na mahal kita"
> 
> Thank you very much


 
My suggestion:
_I will never forget you until the last strand of my life_, (this part is quite literal), or
_I will never forget you until the last breath of my life_ (this is not literal but I find it more poetic)
_You are my only love. _
_I will always treasure your love._ ( I summarize aalagaan kong mabuti ang pag-ibig mo sa akin at hindi ko ito sasayangin)
_I love you very much..._

FYI:
Filipino is our official language, Tagalog is the major dialect used in Filipino.


----------



## pakkadkeaw

Hi Friend,
Thank you very much for your help.it's a useful information for me.


----------

